# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Cellucor C4, new pre workout?

## gclausen

Someone gave me a new preworkout from cellucor to try out. I was wondering if anyone has heard of C4?? I know it hasn't hit the shelves yet, but they are sending samples to select people.

----------


## CMB

Anything with cellucor on it, save your money. I totally got talked into buying M5 from GNC. Stupidest thing I've ever done. Product doesn't do shit! save your money go with GNC's new product ravage. I don't like GNC, but im telling you this shit is crazy. That or jack3d.

----------


## iforged05

I buy it for relatively cheap, and I highly suggest taking/trying C4 pre work out. ITS AMAZING! me and my girlfriend go to the gym and work out twice as hard because of this. downside is you may feel slightly sick after such a hard workout

----------


## Megadeth

I got talked into buying 1MR from a GNC rep, and it's decent I suppose. But you really can't have much in your stomach or the effects don't really hit you too hard I find. Gonna try Jack3d next I think.

----------


## SJAM

I have tried it a few times. I only bought it because it was buy one get one free. I was being cheap! Or thrifty  :Wink/Grin: ! I thought it was just ok. Got a good tingle for a minute, but not really any good energy.

----------


## DJ979

To me this product is over rated. Save money and buy jacked it works much better. When i take it im full of energy and don't want to stop

----------


## ovidiu31

over rated and go for a real pre-workout such as 1mr or Jacked and if you cant afford it you can always use caffeine pills.

----------


## Jd_bake

Got a free sample from Bodybuilding . com, took it today and had great results. Lots of energy, only drawback was I felt like I had hot action tanning lotion all over. But def better than the Jugernaut that I was currently taking. I know everyone raves about Jacked, but it didnt do anything for me.

----------


## WarEagle

I like C4, alternate it with jack3D and you'll never build a tolerance and both are great products. I've tried dozens and I keep coming back to these two.

----------


## SeniLe

C4 is one of my favorites for sure but you eventually build up a tolerance and need to take a break from it to feel the effects again!

----------


## austinite

Bumping some really old threads brother.

----------


## HenryKeedy

I had the Amino Energy chewables. Eventually they started making me super nauseous. My boyfriend whos a personal trainer told me that it was because the chewables were more concentrated than the actual pre-workout drink. Lemme know how the Amino Energy works for you Right now I use Cellucor C4. Its awesome. I actually recommend all Cellucor products. I take the super hd diet pill, but Ive heard awesome things about their CLK product.

----------

